# Hittin' the Big Time Now!



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I had $3k in the bank for buying 2 goats, but the wrong genders were born so I found myself in a pickle - what to do with that money? It can't sit there, that's for sure! 

So I present to you, my very own first gun. I've wanted one of these since they were announced. Spent hours reading about them, dreaming on having one. But I'm a mother of 4 and there's never enough funds to go around. Plus, with all the hubster's guns, I don't really *need* my own...or do I?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats! How does it shoot?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice! I still do not own a 1911, but it is on my short list. Let me/us know how it shoots.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I needed a 1911 like the Titanic needed another hole in it's hull. I have 2 of them! Better deal than a goat.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't get it yet. They're making sure I'm worthy of the privilege of owning a firearm....or something. lain:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

indie said:


> I don't get it yet. They're making sure I'm worthy of the privilege of owning a firearm....or something. lain:


Background check?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Better choices then that for the money. What does the hubby shoot? Consolidate for same training, mags, holster and ammo.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Background check?


Yep. Should be only a couple more days. I mean, what's 10 business days in the age of computers and instant info? :vs_cry:



Chipper said:


> Better choices then that for the money. What does the hubby shoot? Consolidate for same training, mags, holster and ammo.


Maybe more rational, financial or efficient choices, but this one fits my hand perfectly and has great balance. He's got a 1911 also, but standard barrel.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good choice. I own one myself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

indie said:


> Maybe more rational, financial or efficient choices, but this one fits my hand perfectly and has great balance. He's got a 1911 also, but standard barrel.


And at the end of the day, what else matters? Well done indie! :vs_clap:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You picked a fine. Long as you did good on the cost. That is another of the Ruger hidden values, a dam good one


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Indie!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> You picked a fine. Long as you did good on the cost. That is another of the Ruger hidden values, a dam good one


They have definitely come down since release. This was $729, which isn't a deal by any means, but it meant supporting our local gun shop and we're happy to do that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

indie said:


> They have definitely come down since release. This was $729, which isn't a deal by any means, but it meant supporting our local gun shop and we're happy to do that.


I try to support local shops when I can as well. I figure that price is secondary to getting what you really want.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Annnnd it's ready! Do I go about my day, getting done the things on my list during our unseasonably sunny weather, or do I chug chug chug my :vs_coffee:, drop everything on my list and floor it to town? Oh, the dilemma!

I already made up my mind. Hubs is heading out of town and I'm getting some practice in while he can still watch the kids. SEE YA!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Choot it!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well that is cuter than a little speckled billy goat. Nice snag. I aint currently a member of the 1911 design fan club but we is all different around here. I am currently addicted to DA Sigs for a concealable toter arounder,.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

indie said:


> They have definitely come down since release. This was $729, which isn't a deal by any means, but it meant supporting our local gun shop and we're happy to do that.


 That Ruger 1911 is a fine weapon at that price. You done well. A lot of them priced higher will not live up to it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like a winner. Watch out. They tend to multiply suddenly.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Shoots nice. My 9 year old son, who has previously shot with Dad steadying him, was shooting this thing all by himself. I had to fight him over the last of the ammo we brought out.  Even my 7 year old daughter was getting in on the action. My husband is ready to sell his and get one too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

indie said:


> I don't really *need* my own...or do I?
> 
> View attachment 44569


Silly woman, of course you do. Congrats!


----------

